# kicking form-distance



## manchu (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello. Thanks for stopping by. I was always told during pad work that I kick good even in Thailand. Yet, my current trainer in the U.S. is suggesting something different. I would appreciate your feedback on that. He is saying that I am steping too forward before kicking so I don't have enough distance with him. Makes sense. I can easily get punched with the close distance. I am not used to not stepping forward...Where would the force come from then? When I kick as he suggests, I am afraid my shin will not reach to the pad or I kick with my toe. I feel like the power gets lost without stepping forward. I remember a really great Thai trainer always correcting my form saying I had to put my leg straight (not the kicking side), body straight, lift the heel, and not to lean. I still want to follow the Thai trainer's suggestions, but it seems so complex to add not to step forward... I also don't want to be obvious to the opponent that I am about to kick by stepping forward....


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 31, 2011)

I tend to do this too. The thing is, you can easily be knocked  off when doing this, especially with a low kick. Listen to your trainer. Try getting the power out of your hips.


----------



## bharat (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Manchu,

I have been practicing Muay thai for two years. To my knowledge what you are doing is correct if you are going 45 degree forward.

When you are kicking you need to move 45 degrees forward(but side). Not straight forward. If you go 45 degree forward your opponent cannot punch you.You need to use your hip and rotate ball of your other feet while kicking.Come back to normal position once you are done with the kick.Kick won't be effective if you don't cover the distance.

Guys, please correct me if i am wrong!


----------



## PoolMan (Aug 26, 2012)

I wouldn't step forward when you kick. Drive forward instead, utilize your hips more, and rotate. These two videos will help show what I mean. Hope this helps.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2POFH8J8-I&feature=relmfu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3GLG8XAe8s&list=UUhNeo8xHV9m3Ad4um_iHEOQ&index=11&feature=plpp_video


----------

